# Jet JVM830 Milling Machine - $400 (Seattle CL)



## Nogoingback (Aug 5, 2019)

Jet JVM830 Milling Machine
					

Jet JVM830 Verticle Milling Machine, 1.5 HP, clamp Kit, vise, R-8 collets. You Haul, very heavy. Cash Only



					seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Aug 5, 2019)

Here yesterday and at that price,  gone today !!


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yeah that sized machine would have lasted mere minutes around my area!


----------

